# حصرى وبالصور : زيارة لمناجم الذهب لشركة ارياب للتعدين فى شرق السودان



## dmaha (27 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى السلام عليكم
اعرض عليكم اليوم صور لزيارة قمنا بها لمناجم شركة ارياب للتعدين وهى اكبر الشركات السودانية العاملة فى مجال تعدين الذهب وهى شراكة سودانية فرنسية ، وانتجت ما يقارب ال73 طن من الذهب منذ حوالى عشرين عاما وهى مدة رخصة الشركة .
الشركة تملك 12 منجما ً open pit منها منجم هساى ، اواتيب east , اواتيب west ، كماويب
الصور كثيرة وهذا غيض من فيض 
لتكبير الصورة اضغط عليها

































































































تحياتى لكم


​


----------



## aidsami (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا التكرم بهاته الصور النادرة


----------



## dmaha (31 يوليو 2010)

aidsami قال:


> شكرا على هذا التكرم بهاته الصور النادرة


 
مشكور اخى على مرورك الكريم والكبير:75:


----------



## عوض الكريم معوده (20 أبريل 2011)

لم تظهر معي الصور يا ريت المساعده


----------



## kigri (5 مايو 2011)

لا تظهر صور ؟؟


----------



## mohammed alkhateeb (8 أغسطس 2011)

لم تظهر لي الصور !!..؟؟!!


----------



## maaz64 (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك وحياك


----------



## درمان احمد (11 أغسطس 2012)

*السودان*

ما شاء الله ربنا 
يوفقكم


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

لم تظهر عندي الصور


----------



## wasel72 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور ولكن اين الصوره


----------



## kacimo.samy (17 أغسطس 2013)

لم تظهر اي صورة عندي


----------



## alshangiti (22 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا.


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (28 أغسطس 2013)

لم تظهر صور


----------

